
CMLinux – DIY fully customizable Linux from scratch - cmwong
https://github.com/CherryMill/CMLinux
======
raimue
A "toolchain"? I only see some instructions for building a system in the style
of Linux from Scratch?

This guide is highly inconsistent and often does not make any sense. Why
should I create a new partition on my machine? Why should I then create a new
VM? Both are never referenced anywhere later on. Overall it looks like bad
copy & paste of instructions from LFS, without giving any attribution or
adhering to the license.

Why would I want to use that instead of the much more detailed original?

[http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/view/stable/index.html](http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/view/stable/index.html)

------
d33
I flicked through the README and didn't really understand what problem the
project solves and how it does that. Technical TL;DR anyone?

~~~
cbd1984
Near as I can figure, the goal is to build your own Linux distro to run as a
guest in a virtual machine (hypervisor virtual machine, not bytecode virtual
machine).

If you want to make your own distro, this is certainly friendlier than the old
way, which was "do it all on a standalone machine and hope you don't break
anything or wedge it into a difficult-to-debug state".

